# Spooks - BBC1



## Rane Longfox (Sep 6, 2005)

...Thursday, 9pm, BBC1. It will rock, as long as they've somehow got around the predictability of it all. Anyone else a fan?


----------



## Nick 0208 Ldn (Oct 25, 2005)

*Spooks ~ Does anybody else here watch it?*

Evening all,  

Yesh, you know the MI5 based series on the BBC. Just wondreed what other people thought about the new series, were you shocked by last weeks ending too?

The "Spooks" talking shop if you will.


thanks a lot 

Nick,


----------



## FeedMeTV (Nov 3, 2005)

I watched the whole of the last series but have only caught glimpses of this one unfortunately. You're right thogh, that ending was a shocker!


----------



## little smaug (Nov 4, 2005)

I love Spooks, I think it's one of the best shows on the BBC at the minute.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Nov 11, 2005)

I guess not then

I'm resurrecting this thread in a vague, desperate, last gasp hope that someone might talk to me about it!!
The last episode was on BBC 1 tonight, and it was a great climax, I thought. A little predictable in places, but some of it was really shocking. And a great cliffhanger at the end!! I can't believe they're gonna leave us in suspense until the next series


Anyone?


----------



## purple_kathryn (Sep 26, 2006)

*Spooks (spoilers)*

Apologies if this is the wrong place to stick this thread....

Anyone watch the "next week" clip after the episode on BBC3 last night?

WTF!?

Ruth can't be a bad guy and/or leave the show!


----------



## Dave (Dec 15, 2009)

I've merged the four threads on this series into one.

I watched the first season of this, and maybe the second. I can't remember now, but I think all the main characters died in an explosion or shoot out, and I somehow never got involved in it again.

Many people have told me what a good series it still is, and I was just reading some reviews about it. The producers put part of its success down to their uncanny ability to predict the future - they had a plot where terrorists planted bombs on London buses which aired just shortly before the London bombings - they had a plot where London came to a standstill because of the security surrounding the visit of a foreign head of state which aired just shortly before London came to a standstill because of the security around the visit of George W Bush. There were other examples as well, but I forget them.

Another reviewer commented on how they continue to kill off major characters on an almost weekly basis. I like the idea of a series being confident to do that. It must be realistic of someone actually working in that kind of job, but I can't see it keeps viewers watching the show.


----------



## Harry Kilmer (Dec 16, 2009)

It is a great series, though the main characters to seem to die with alarming regularity. Still, you can't beat it for tension.


----------



## Krystal (Sep 26, 2010)

Love Spooks, love all the action in it. Although I have to see it online because BBC America doesn't have it. And supposedly PBS show it but it looks that is not the PBS I have.


----------



## FeedMeTV (Nov 3, 2010)

I watched the first season or so of this then missed out the middle ones and have only just returned. It might be one for DVD though as it's really very good and as previously mentioned the knowledge that major characters could die at any moment is quite brave.


----------



## Rosemary (Nov 3, 2010)

I have no idea what 'season' we have here in Australia but I do enjoy the program!


----------



## FeedMeTV (Nov 13, 2010)

From the season finale it looks like there will be another character shake-up for next year.


----------



## Dundalis (Dec 11, 2010)

That's what I love about Spooks, they always change the characters before they get too stale. And usually the new characters they bring in are even better than the previous. Hope this series goes on for a long time and they don't can it like 24 (though a vastly inferior show and generally fairly predictable, it was still quite entertaining).


----------



## Harry Kilmer (Dec 11, 2010)

Character changes arent always bad, but the casualty rate in Harrys team is prohibitively high. Makes being a redshirt look like being a Florist.

Great finale, I just got hold of the first series, I only saw an odd few of the earlier ones.


----------

